# Exhaust polishing question???



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Is it going to be possible for me to turn this:

















Into this?









It's a standard Audi system (I presume), will I need to buy a shiny backbox to get it polished or can I polish it like that myself? (what would I need?)


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

And before anyone tries to be funny, yes I know they're different cars


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

A standard steel exhaust, with a whole lot of elbow lubricant, can look a lot better, but you'll need stainless (or those cheesy tips from Halfords) for the bling look. Could as you say just get a back box but for you're car it might be a little pricey.

Briliant polishes or Autosol would be worth a try to see if you can make yourself happy before splashing the wonger on a back box


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is on your Audi I take it, and it looks like a OE exhaust in which case it will be high quality steel. I would suggest tackling it first with something like 400 grit wet & dry, then 800 and then 1200 etc on the outside and various grades of wire wool on the inside and a lot of elbow grease :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

As suggested, tips will cover the problem, and no-one's the wiser, except you and the owner (assuming it's not your car).
Equally, Bilt Hamber might have something in their arsenal to remove that corrosion, but then once you polish it, you're going to find it hard to keep it looking pristine, without a lot of effort.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Wouldnt have thought of w'n'd, would a dremel help? (any excuse to buy one really)



Epoch said:


> but you'll need stainless (or those cheesy tips from Halfords) for the bling look. Could as you say just get a back box but for you're car it might be a little pricey.


God no :lol: :lol:

I think theres a company at the end of my road that do custom jobbies( not Top Gear or Powerflow) so might pop in and see how much they want to rob me (iirc a Bosal backbox is about £200ish).


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes the Dremel might be quite good - give it a go!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Bring on the Megs Metal Polysh , 20 mins and numb fingers


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

GlynRS2 said:


> Yes the Dremel might be quite good - give it a go!


Any idea what I'd need? 



Avanti said:


> Bring on the Megs Metal Polysh , 20 mins and numb fingers


Been there, done that with an alloy wheel, never again lol


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I would try some of the sanding tube things that go on the rubber cylinder attachment - I think they are about 240 grit or so. They will probably knock it back a bit but leave a bit of marring which you could then remove with some finer W&D.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Any idea what I'd need?


Erm a Dremel? Argos do them less than £20, but remember, you can rarely beat a good hand job


----------

